# Ultrasound machine



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

I'm just wondering if anyone uses an ultrasound machine to see if their animals are expecting. If so, could I bring a snake to you to scan (if you're not too far away)

Thanks, Ben


----------



## mcasey (Oct 5, 2012)

Do not you feel it funny? Does animal really want to know if they are carrying or not? Funny question.


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

mcasey said:


> Do not you feel it funny? Does animal really want to know if they are carrying or not? Funny question.


Funny question?

An even funnier first post, especially as you're responding to one that is 9 months old!


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

mcasey said:


> Do not you feel it funny? Does animal really want to know if they are carrying or not? Funny question.


Why is it funny that I want to know if my snake us carrying babies?


----------



## mcasey (Oct 5, 2012)

If it is the concern of a pet owner than it is not at all funny. I took it wrongly i guess.Anyways its almost 9 months did you find any ultrasound machine for it. Please share.

-------------------
buy ultrasound machine


----------

